# GOT MY NEW SPILO FINALLY. He's a nut



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

me and the guy at the lfs went through 11 bags trying to get this guy, we finally had to put 5 bags thick. he kept biting through them, i put my finger up to him when it was 4 bags thick. and he punctured all of them and i still felt him on my finger. I hope he stays like this









anyway here are the pics. hes right around the 3" mark, i was gunna put up 1 pic but i couldnt decide which one. so here's both that i liked in his new home.

i just fed him, so he's fat


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice, good pick-up


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

gotta love the spilos


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

he sounds like a keeper :nod:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

looks good...spilos







!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

congrats on your awesome spilo. Looking good.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks awesome raise that guy up


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

should have used a bucket


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea woulda been easier, i didnt think to bring one


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats Jordan







the spilo looks great.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i think i got a pretty good deal, the spilo, a brand new elite 802 air pump, and 15 feet of air line for $80 cdn.









and i just bought a brand new aqua clear 150 for the 20 gallon as well, so i can take off my 10 year old aqua clear mini. thing looks like hell.
picked that up for $20

it was a good day


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay, i know i havn't shut up about him, but i was just moving my airstone around, and i had some shrimp to give to my spilo. it fell behind a rock so i picked it up and moved it closer, i got about 5" away from him, he rushed at my hand, took the shrimp right outa here and started eating it in the corner.

scared the hell outa me.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

haitwun said:


> should have used a bucket
> [snapback]1165895[/snapback]​


i was thing the same little sissy plastic bags dont do well with teeth.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> okay, i know i havn't shut up about him, but i was just moving my airstone around, and i had some shrimp to give to my spilo. it fell behind a rock so i picked it up and moved it closer, i got about 5" away from him, he rushed at my hand, took the shrimp right outa here and started eating it in the corner.
> 
> scared the hell outa me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a killa!!!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

he sounds like a mean spilo!! great pick up dude

ian


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

95% of the time he sits in the back corner and just stares at himself in the reflection. then i turn the light off and he's active. is it because its just a new tank and he's adjusting or whats goin on?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he's got some great coloration on him. i bet that spilo will grow up to be quite the attractive monster.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> 95% of the time he sits in the back corner and just stares at himself in the reflection. then i turn the light off and he's active. is it because its just a new tank and he's adjusting or whats goin on?
> [snapback]1167203[/snapback]​


yeah ive heard many people say the same thing, that the spilos like dont like light(although i heard i think wes said that his were attracted to the light), id try dimming it, and adding a powerhead


----------

